# Splash astrex litter



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

starting my own line of astrex splash and tri colours. thought i would share this current litter, G1 tri dams were put to astrex buck who is argente best buck with longest lasting curls.

I got 4 splash 2 argente looking ok thus far. in splash its 3 does 1 buck and 1 buck 1 does argente


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The others may show splashing as they age; you might see a lot of change in the markings as they slowly develop starting with the first molt. Yellow and red splashed or tri develop over time and it's weird and wonderful to behold.


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

you mean the argente's could be a splash? they have a little white dot on the 4heads. and could you tell me if this is a tri colour? i put tri to tri and got tris and then this one bub. the black tan broken is a foster pup so of no relation lol.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Interesting; could be a tri, I think I see different shades in the coat. It'll be interesting to see how this one looks as it matures. Yellow/red pigment acts a lot differently than black/brown/beige pigment in many cases. What were the parents like?

I know I mistakenly called those orangey ones red or yellow.

I'm hoping for a crossover that would allow argente to revert to agouti in tris and splashed. It's rare, but it does occur.


----------



## countrytris (Apr 17, 2013)

well i think, but iv got 2 does with there broods together so not sure who is whos bubs but its either tri x tri or tri to astrex argente.
this is the possible sire. he has lost his curls can only see slight waves now but produces some of the best curly bubs iv ever had.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

OMG These are breathtaking mice! I just stared for a little bit hahaha so lovely!


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful--love the splash baby to the right!


----------

